
Film Question: Cyber-Attack in 1 line of code? - ebagpictures
Hi, I am a filmmaker with only a rudimentary understanding of cybersecurity, and I have an unusual technical question for some research I am doing for a script.
I apologise in advance if I sound like a complete newbie...<p>Is there a line of code (say 8 numerical digits or so) that could, in theory, cause significant damage to a government or military infrastructure?<p>For example, a line of code or a passkey that could disable a fighter jet, cause a military satellite blackout, shut-down powerplants, etc.<p>I am working on a project that deals with a cyber vulnerability being leaked in a line of code, but I would like to have something that’s at least semi-realistic and not yet-another ‘Hollywood hacker’ cliche.<p>What is actually ‘theoretically’ possible in a line of digits?<p>Open to all suggestions! Thanks
======
mintusReligius
Check the classic fork bomb :(){ :|: & };:.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb)

~~~
khannover
or on windows just %0|%0

------
celticninja
The only vulnerability that would fit this description would be a password
that would allow someone access to a system. But a password once leaked could
easily be changed.

